# New CL at New Mills Marina, Derbyshire



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Handy for Cheshire and Stockport/Manchester too. It only opened at Christmas and by chance we were the first visitors to the effectively brand new facility. As a result we were greeted personally and presented with a bottle of wine.










Lovely canalside pitch for us. Toilets, showers, electric and wifi. Gas bottles (as it serves the canal boats as well. £15 a night.



















We spent two nights there and we'll be back very soon. I'll post up more pix and details of the area later (a certain grandchild needs entertaining at the minute)


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hope you have a quiet stay Paul,

http://www.derbyshire.police.uk/New...-assaulted-residents-at-New-Mills-Marina.aspx


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

bigtree said:


> Hope you have a quiet stay Paul,
> 
> http://www.derbyshire.police.uk/New...-assaulted-residents-at-New-Mills-Marina.aspx


We did. For what its worth (and I guess the above was a one off) the site is very secure, sliding auto gate with access code - and not accessable to the general public


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

More details and photo's here:

http://paulandalisonstravels.wordpress.com/2014-travels/

I've put sat nav co-ordinates there too


----------

